# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Pretraživanje po forumima (podforumima)?

## lulu-mama

Ne znam je li moguće pretraživati po podforumima. 
Npr. želim pretaživati temu "mučnina" samo u pdf Trudnoća, a ne i Zdravlje djece, odraslih....
Je li postoji mogućnost za takvu pretragu?

----------


## leonisa

gore desno, advanced search, pa lijevo opcija Search Single Content Type  :Smile: 

(klikni na link tu u postu za direkt pristup :D)

----------


## lulu-mama

Hvala!

----------

